# Thought this was a Spilo....



## turbo-man (Jun 10, 2004)

Just got my first P, was told it is a Spilo, but now had ppl say it looks like a rhom...

Any ideas???

It is about 5" and has a purple colour under the right light.


----------



## turbo-man (Jun 10, 2004)

another pic


----------



## turbo-man (Jun 10, 2004)

one more


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

looks like an S. Rhombeus (Variant)


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

looks like a rhom to me too and a nice one at that.
dixon


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

look like a rhom to me


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

i think Rhom also... looks like the one i used to have... but im no expert..


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I'm going to go with rhombeus too


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

First thing i thought when looking at the pics was rhom


----------



## CREEPER415 (May 12, 2004)




----------



## turbo-man (Jun 10, 2004)

so we reckon rhom then huh?


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

I would also say a Rhom variation.


----------



## turbo-man (Jun 10, 2004)

Another pic..... with no flash this time!


----------



## Caseman (Jan 7, 2004)

some type of rhom


----------

